# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  New Pool Fence regs in Victoria

## bpj1968

As of 1st May there are some new regs in Victoria 
One bit I noticed, is that  a door from the house to the pool area is no longer acceptable. 
Also boundary fence requirements changed, and it is measured from INSIDE now, so it doesn't matter what your neighbor does.
There are more changes as well.  Building Commission - Swimming pools & spas  _http://www.buildingcommission.com.au...l_Barriers.pdf_
Also _Engage a registered building practitioner to carry out the work  if the  value of the work exceeds $5,000 (including labour and  materials). _ I thought this sucked, as the permit when i did  mine included the pool etc ~$10,000, but luckily was under the old regs  as a owner/builder_ 
Hope this helps anyone _

----------


## lolichka

> As of 1st May there are some new regs in Victoria 
> One bit I noticed, is that a door from the house to the pool area is no longer acceptable. 
> Also boundary fence requirements changed, and it is measured from INSIDE now, so it doesn't matter what your neighbor does.
> There are more changes as well.  Building Commission - Swimming pools & spas  _http://www.buildingcommission.com.au...l_Barriers.pdf_
> Also _Engage a registered building practitioner to carry out the work if the value of the work exceeds $5,000 (including labour and materials)._ 
> I thought this sucked, as the permit when i did mine included the pool etc ~$10,000, but luckily was under the old regs as a owner/builder  _Hope this helps anyone_

  
just wanted to clarify that this only relates to NEW pools and spa's. There is still different legislation based on when your pool/spa was installed. Lucky for us- we  come under the old legislation too as the spa was installed we think 15+ years ago...

----------


## Yonnee

> just wanted to clarify that this only relates to NEW pools and spa's. There is still different legislation based on when your pool/spa was installed. Lucky for us- we come under the old legislation too as the spa was installed we think 15+ years ago...

  Until you have to replace your existing pool fence, then it has to comply with the new reg's.  :Doh:  
So, if you've got an existing pool and compliant fence that has an external door leading to your expensively renovated and landscaped pool area, and you want to replace your steel fence with a nice clean glass fence, the law now states you have to brick up your doorway... or re-route your pool fence in front of the doorway. :Annoyed:  
Or how about the fact you can't put a fibreglass pool in the ground without putting water in it, otherwise it becomes a boat, destroying all the piping an associated components, and yet you're not allowed to put water in the pool until the fence is completed and passed.

----------


## piscean

It sounds like some of the states are way behind with their regulations though. We had a pool installed in Perth 8+ years ago and these are the type of laws we had to comply with back then. The pool area had to be isolated with suitable fencing, no doors or windows allowed to open into the pool area etc, and the ground beneath the pool fencing must be firm and solid (e.g. paving or concrete).  
every few years an inspector shows up unannounced and does an inspection of our pool and gives us a signed certificate to say it passed or makes notes of problems to be fixed asap (like the gate not closing properly etc) and we have to pay an annual levy to the council for the inspections. Older pools that were installed before a certain date didnt have to comply (Im not sure if that changes when a house gets sold though).

----------


## barney118

I believe the stds should be changed (more stringent for existing etc), firstly, I have Aluminium powder coated posts that are crap you simply cannot tek screw them good enough, the Al is too thin.
You cant put a price on a loss life or having to live with it as an owner

----------

